# OPI Shrek Ever After Collection



## AudreyNicole (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, so I was completely unaware that this collection was coming out.  It was brought to my attention the other day, and then, I saw the swatches.  Holy Cow!  This is the perfect summer collection IMO.  While pink is my favorite color, I don't wear it on my nails often... give me green, blue and purple!  I am planning on getting alllll of these.  How about you??

OPI Shrek Forever After Collection Swatches, Review and Comparisons | All Lacquered Up


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2010)

wow a shrek collection......!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 15, 2010)

how cute is that!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

First OPI collection in a looooong time that I wont be buying a single polish from.... The only colour I was interested in was the purple and its close enough to CG Grape Pop that I feel I dont need to get it... 

Yay, more money for MAC


----------



## panther27 (Apr 15, 2010)

^^Yeah,I saw this in an ad in some magazine,I was like whaaa?It's so cute,I definately want What's With the Cattitude,how could we have not heard about this before?


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 15, 2010)

I love it! Definitely getting Funky Donkey and Who The Shrek Are You! Too cute!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Apr 15, 2010)

Ooooooh the PURPLES!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I want them all!!!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 15, 2010)

I want them all because I absolutely love OPI nail polish!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 15, 2010)

My nail supply will be getting these... Whoot!  I can get them all and still save money


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 15, 2010)

I need to check my Trade Secrets for these. There are a few that i'm interested in


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Apr 15, 2010)

How cute! I haven't seen any of the shrek movies, but I am loving those colors. I'll probably at least pick up what's with the cattitude. I loves me some blue.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2010)

I love Ogre the Top Blue. Such a pretty color!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 16, 2010)

Oooo, I kind of want Fiercely Fiona!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I wanna get Rumple's Wiggin and Fiercely Fiona.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know I love OPI and the shades are cute but I'm not into the Shrek theme. I'm not excited to buy these. Thats what I get for always buying beauty items based on cute names/packaging lol.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2010)

i like the blue ones


----------



## n_c (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohhh I like that purple!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 16, 2010)

What a fun collection!  Love it.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2010)

What a cute collection! I like the purple one but I've Grape Pop coming in mail. Rumple’s Wiggin’ is another favourite of mine from the swatch.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2010)

thsi collection looks great! but sadly i have polishes that i can dupe these colours with! so i shall be skipping


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2010)

Might have to pick up Who the Shrek Are You? & Fiercely Fiona.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm thinking I'll get What's With the Cattitude...just for the name!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2010)

i will buy the darker green one even though i'll probably never wear it.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't wait to get a few of these.  I might just get the mini set as I know I will never go through a whole full size bottle of these polishes.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 18, 2010)

None of these polishes grab me in any way. If I had a compulsion buy it would be the actual Shrek coloured one. All cremes, lots of pastels and purples we've seen before.  It would be different if any of the colours were in a different finish.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 19, 2010)

I actually really like all of this collection... Mostly the greens though!! I'll have to check it out in person before I choose to buy something tho.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 24, 2010)

This collection is on Trans Design, Inc. .  I am REALLY wanting to order, but will wait for my nail supply to get them to avoid shippping costs.


----------



## michieme (Apr 25, 2010)

Can anyone post pics of the collection?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, so I was completely unaware that this collection was coming out.  It was brought to my attention the other day, and then, I saw the swatches.  Holy Cow!  This is the perfect summer collection IMO.  While pink is my favorite color, I don't wear it on my nails often... give me green, blue and purple!  I am planning on getting alllll of these.  How about you??

OPI Shrek Forever After Collection Swatches, Review and Comparisons | All Lacquered Up_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michieme* 

 
_Can anyone post pics of the collection?_

 
There are swatches in the link quoted above


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

This is an awesome collection, but I will pass! I got a few n/p from OPI Hong Kong, China Glaze Up & Away and some from a drugstore brand. That should be enough!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 26, 2010)

My nail supply had these today.  I got all but the yellow one.  Swatches coming soon.  I love them!!


----------



## User67 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is this collection out yet? I need at least half the colors from it!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 28, 2010)

i cant wait to get a few of these..just seeing this collection i was anxious to get the darker of the shades. i think these would look great on a pedi also.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 28, 2010)

I love this collection! My favorite in a long time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L-R: Who the Shrek are You?, Ogre the Top Blue, What's with the Cattitude?, Rumples Wiggin, Funky Dunky






Who the Shrek are You?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Is this collection out yet? I need at least half the colors from it!_

 
I know it's on Transdesign.


----------



## sinergy (Apr 28, 2010)

that color looks so fun and cute thanks for the pics audrey!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw this collex in person at my Trade Secret and ended up not getting any. I'm not too keen on the yellow and the green and the rest looked dupable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was more interested in Essie's summer collex but they were already sold out of everything


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I saw this collex in person at my Trade Secret and ended up not getting any. I'm not too keen on the yellow and the green and the rest looked dupable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was more interested in Essie's summer collex but they were already sold out of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I picked up two today from there (I won a giftcard there over the holiday). I got the green (which surprisingly looks good on my skintone) and the dark purple. I was debating about light purple. And my friend is picking up the light blue one.

Also the one in orleans still has two of the essie colours in stock


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I picked up two today from there (I won a giftcard there over the holiday). I got the green (which surprisingly looks good on my skintone) and the dark purple. I was debating about light purple. And my friend is picking up the light blue one._

 
I did like the light blue and purple but I have so many shades like them already. Did you go to the Bayshore one?


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I did like the light blue and purple but I have so many shades like them already. Did you go to the Bayshore one?_

 
I live in Orleans, so I go there... it also helps that my bestfriend works there so if she gets a polish in she knows I'll like she'll put one aside for me.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 29, 2010)

Audrey, your pics are awesome - but I must be strong


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 8, 2010)

*OPI Funkey Dunkey*
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0516.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0515.jpg

*OPI Ogre the Top Blue *
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0520.jpg


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Audrey, I caved and ordered Who the Shrek are You?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Audrey, I caved and ordered Who the Shrek are You? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne, that one, and Ogre the Top Blue are my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you will love it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 8, 2010)

Susanne, I can't tell if my pic resize worked?  I can see the difference on photobucket, but not here.  Can you tell?


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Susanne, I can't tell if my pic resize worked? I can see the difference on photobucket, but not here. Can you tell?_

 
 No, they are still too big here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you should post the new links from Photobucket?


----------



## abbyquack (May 8, 2010)

oh man I just ordered like 10 CG, now I want these too! I wish there was a store I could run and get these from..I hate buying online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the green and the light blue are so pretty and unique!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, they are still too big here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you should post the new links from Photobucket?_

 
I did post the new links, but it doesn't seem to be working.  According to photobucket, they are smaller, like 320 x 260 or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Should I just edit the post and add the clickable link?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_oh man I just ordered like 10 CG, now I want these too! I wish there was a store I could run and get these from..I hate buying online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the green and the light blue are so pretty and unique!_

 
I have seen them at my ULTA, and JCPenney should have them.  They are B1G150% off I think right now.  I got mine at my local nail supply


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I did post the new links, but it doesn't seem to be working. According to photobucket, they are smaller, like 320 x 260 or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I just edit the post and add the clickable link?_

 
What a pity! I have no idea why it does not work, but I am not an expert for all technical questions at all.

Yes, maybe it is a good idea to post a clickable link


----------



## abbyquack (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I did post the new links, but it doesn't seem to be working.  According to photobucket, they are smaller, like 320 x 260 or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Should I just edit the post and add the clickable link?



I have seen them at my ULTA, and JCPenney should have them.  They are B1G150% off I think right now.  I got mine at my local nail supply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww dang well I unfortunately don't have either near me right now (I am in southeast AK, haha), but I did just order them from an ebayer, they averaged out at like $7 each, which is no steal but cheaper than MAC np, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Fiercely Fiona, What's w/ the Cattitude, and the Shrek one. Thanks for being an enabler, Audrey!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 8, 2010)

I do like that Who the Shrek are You color! I just tend to buy green nail polish a lot and end up with too many similar shades.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Such a fun collection! I only picked up Funky Dunkey, in my order from victoriasnailsupply.  I actually ordered it (and my paypal was charged) from transdesign, but found out a few days afterwards they weren't going to ship because I complained about one of my orders last yr and they banned me.  After several good orders from them, I was disappointed.  And had to file paypal claim to get the money back.  In any case, it ended well that I was able to get 80% of my original order from vns.  

Oh, and here is Funky Dunkey mani.  Direct sun picture





And in the shade pic, this was two coats.  My hands aren't quite as pink IRL as they appear in some photos, lol.


----------

